# Unloved Schwinn Tiger



## raggedjim (Nov 9, 2012)

Started with this and tried to make a "coulda been" bicycle.

Hope you like it, Rg


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks pretty cool to me.
Good job


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 9, 2012)

*Wow*

I like all of it ,color, design, profile, wheels.... Great job!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 9, 2012)

Agreed. Nice, clean and attractive. I love how you integrated the chainguard into the frame. I bet the guys over on ratrodbikes would fawn over this 'til the cows came home.


----------



## bike (Nov 9, 2012)

*Super! What are the tires?*

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raggedjim (Nov 9, 2012)

bike said:


> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Tires and wheels came off of a Huffy Nel Lusso I got at a garage sale.

I actually have a lot of pics of this bike on ratrodbikes, I never knew the cabe had a custom section.

Heres a few more pics...

Rg


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 11, 2012)

I like it, Sit's great, has nice lines, and looks clean. Good Job!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 11, 2012)

What one can do with a vision...amazing transformation!!


----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 11, 2012)

Is that a locking storage area in the tank section? That's sweet! Great looking bike!
Cheers,
Peter


----------

